# No encontré gabinete para mi nuevo amplificador.



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2010)

No encontré gabinete para mi nuevo amplificador y mi señora se fue a hacer compras.


----------



## bebeto (Mar 13, 2010)

Muy buena idea, sobre todo si uno quiere mantener la estetica de su casa.. ya sea moderna, retro...


PD: Aparenta ser un gran amplificador... 20000uF por rama?


----------



## Don Barredora (Mar 13, 2010)

JAJAJAJAJJAA Muy bueno! 

trata que no se confundan y te lo pongan al fuego


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 13, 2010)

Ahhhhh No Maaaaaamssss.

Super Mexicano el gabinete.

Saludos!!!

PS: No lo digo en burla, soy mexicano. Lo menciono así ya que en la cocina mexicana abundan las ollas como esas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2010)

buen gabinete para disipador


----------



## g.corallo (Mar 13, 2010)

lindo ampli ojo que tu suegra no se confunda y lo ponga en la ornalla jajajaj


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 13, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:


> lindo ampli ojo que tu suegra no se confunda y lo ponga en la ornalla jajajaj



Lo soldas (a la olla) y le pones una etiqueta: A prueba de Suegras


----------



## osk_rin (Mar 13, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ahhhhh No Maaaaaamssss.
> 
> Super Mexicano el gabinete.
> 
> ...



jaja asi es bien a la mexicana 
cuando lo vi me quede aaaa nooo maa......mmzz jaja 
se pasooo deee.......verazzz jaja 


buenísimo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2010)

La fundiciòn disipa bien !


----------



## eserock (Mar 13, 2010)

solo una pregunta ¿uanto pesa el sistema completo 1Kg/Watt?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 14, 2010)

¿Cuantos *Tamales *de potencia saca?


----------



## osk_rin (Mar 14, 2010)

eso tira zacahuiles  jajaja


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 14, 2010)

mataste tres pajaros de un tiro: el gavinete, los disipadores y además te quitaste ese trasto de encima 

como hiciste los agujeros?


saludos


----------



## eserock (Mar 14, 2010)

osk_rin dijo:


> eso tira zacahuiles jajaja


 vaya platillo que mencionas


----------



## osk_rin (Mar 14, 2010)

sii!!! jaja  viva mexico!!!! ajua!!!!

volviendo al tema de los gabinetes pues en lo mas raro que he metido un amplificador es en un bote de mantequilla y en uno de gel para peinar jeje,

cualquier cosa es buena para gabinete solo hace falta un poco de creatividad jaja 

un gran saludo desde cd. mante tamaulipas mexico


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 15, 2010)

Pues mira que el compañero Rash se hizo de unos Tupperware´s amplificados.

Saludos!!!


----------



## osk_rin (Mar 15, 2010)

si ya los habia visto pero estan buenos solo que ami no en lo personal no me gusta el sonido que tinen los parlantes en los recipientes de plastico jeje  siempre los hago de madera si son parlantes pequeñitos los hago con triplay de 6mm


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2012)

*! Sigo sin encontrar gabinetes de mi gusto ¡* , así que coloque el amplificador en un mini-barríl de cerveza.      



​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2012)

Algún mamado-rechupeteado le va a desenroscar los cables a ver si sale . . .

Muy buenos che


----------



## Imzas (Feb 12, 2012)

el barril de cerveza es mas hermoso que el anterior.


----------



## adrianferrer (Feb 14, 2012)

Muy curiosos tus gabinetes jeje el del mini barril está excelente.


----------



## fabo76 (Feb 14, 2012)

Muy buenos y yo que no me decido por el gabinete para el mio,,,,, jajaja  tan muy buenos....


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 15, 2012)

oye no me digas que el de la olla es para un restaurate y el del mini barril es para una taberna, cantina, discoteka  o licoreria jejejeje muy buena creatividad


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 15, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No encontré gabinete para mi nuevo amplificador y mi señora se fue a hacer compras.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 30575



Ahora que caigo en la cuenta:

¿Condensadores y transistores In-alámbricos? 
La resurrección de Maravillasaudio.

Saludos!


----------



## adrianferrer (Feb 16, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ahora que caigo en la cuenta:
> 
> ¿Condensadores y transistores In-alámbricos?
> La resurrección de Maravillasaudio.
> ...



Jajajaja yo tampoco había caído en cuenta, pero vamos que es Fogonazo, el está en capacidad de hacer eso y otras cosas que a nosotros nos parecen imposibles!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2012)

Ahí las corrientes circulan libremente , lo cual le da un caractes más fresco a la música


----------



## Caliper (Feb 25, 2012)

Que vaina lo que quisiera saber es si son de verdad osea si funcionan por decir el de la olla cuantos watts tira por canal el del cilindro se ve mas espectacular aunque no se aprecia por dentro pero debe estar por ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2012)

Las fotos *no* son de prototipos míos, ambos funcionan.
Las fotos de la olla son durante el proceso de armado.
La olla sonora es de 2*120W y el barril 2*240W.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 26, 2012)

como hisiste para poner los trancistores no deben ir en una superficie plana? otra cosa ese ampli lo hiciste porque tiene aspecto de ampli comercial si lo hiciste tu te quedo perfecto


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2012)

Y sigo sin encontrar gabinete, ahora para un receptor de radio. 














​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 8, 2012)

le pasas algún barniz a la plaqueta para que no se oxide ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> le pasas algún barniz a la plaqueta para que no se oxide ?



No es mío, son ideas que recopilo por aquí y por allá.

Con una capa de flux bien diluida como para que no deje betas queda así.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 8, 2012)

Que trabajo tan excelente, felicidades...


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 8, 2012)

Che Fogo, con que cortaste las plaquetas? ¿No hubiera sido más fácil y barato hacerlo con aluminio de 1,5 mm? Como cortaste las plaquetas podrías haber cortado el aluminio. Y sostenerlo con escuadritas que se venden hechas en las casas que venden elementos para hacer tranformadores.
Y veta se escribe así.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 8, 2012)

seria lindo hacerlo con la placa estañada ,queda brillante brillante y no se oxida 
Ver el archivo adjunto 72001
Ver el archivo adjunto 72007


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> Che Fogo, con que cortaste las plaquetas? ¿No hubiera sido más fácil y barato hacerlo con aluminio de 1,5 mm? Como cortaste las plaquetas podrías haber cortado el aluminio. Y sostenerlo con escuadritas que se venden hechas en las casas que venden elementos para hacer tranformadores.
> Y veta se escribe así.



Repito



Fogonazo dijo:


> *No es mío, son ideas que recopilo por aquí y por allá*.
> 
> Con una capa de flux bien diluida como para que no deje betas queda así.



Yo corto el material de PCB con este aparato.




Es una hoja de sierra de sierra (Redundancia) eléctrica, le di filo a la punta como un gancho, coloco una regla de acero sobre la placa de pertinax que quiero cortar y deslizo esta herramienta que va comiendo una canaleta fina.
Después de algunas pasadas quiebro la placa por la zona debilitada.
Comienzo por el lado del cobre.

El corte queda bastante bien y con una leve pasada de lija perfecto.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 8, 2012)

jajaja una de esas armas tumberas,con eso destripas a tus fans ¡¡¡


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> jajaja una de esas armas tumberas,con eso destripas a tus fans ¡¡¡



No con esta es mejor:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 8, 2012)

mejor me voy silbando bajito bajito


----------



## tatajara (Oct 9, 2012)

muy buena fogo lindas ideas ¡¡¡
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2022)

Sin comentarios

​


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 14, 2022)

¿ Van al fuego para un sonido mas cálido ?

¿ Producen graves mas dulces ?

¿ Mejora sonido en las manifestaciones ?

¿ Esos amplificadores, son la creme de la creme ?

¿ Esos amplificadores calientan el ambiente en las fiestas ?

Supongo que serán veganos, por tanto mucho más caros.

No me pude aguantar. Jaja...





Fuera de bromas, yo les hubiese volado las asas y colocado algún collar que haga de terminación y tape los agujeros. Además le cambiaría las bananas rojas y negras, no pegan ni con "la gotita".


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 14, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sin comentarios
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 291807​


Me da pena, es un hermoso juegos de ollas de acero inoxidable. 

No le veo tornillos ¿Cómo haría en el caso de tener que abrirlo para arreglarlo?




switchxxi dijo:


> ¿ Van al fuego para un sonido mas cálido ?
> 
> ¿ Producen graves mas dulces ?
> 
> ...


Como también puede ser que el sonido se cocine de manera adecuada y sepa mejor al oído


----------

